# Either clogged tear ducts or no tear ducts



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr. Berg did a test today where they put die in Poppy's eyes, and then we turned off the lights to see if any of the die showed up in either his nose, or in his mouth, using a purple light. Nothing showed up.

Dr. Berg thinks either his tear ducts are clogged, or he has no tear ducts.

So, next Friday he is going to put Poppy under a light sedation and flush his tear ducts, if he can find them. If he finds them, and flushes them and stuff comes out, we'll then know they were clogged, and we can then treat the bacteria staining with an antibiotic.

If he has no tear ducts, then we'll just live with the staining.

Has anyone had this procedure done on one of your kids?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola had her eyes checked while under anesthesia while she was in for a spay. The vet put the dye in and it just spilled all over her face. She looked carefully under magnification but could see no tear ducts at all. Said if I wanted to take it further she would have to go to a specialist. She hasn't been yet as she isn't having too much trouble with her eyes. She stained a lot more just after we moved but she is back to normal now. I may take her once we have settled more.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Lola had her eyes checked while under anesthesia while she was in for a spay. The vet put the dye in and it just spilled all over her face. She looked carefully under magnification but could see no tear ducts at all. Said if I wanted to take it further she would have to go to a specialist. She hasn't been yet as she isn't having too much trouble with her eyes. She stained a lot more just after we moved but she is back to normal now. I may take her once we have settled more.


How old is Lola? Does she stain a lot?

I had him checked today after someone here on the forum mentioned it. I had used the Tylan, but it seemed not to really help at all. Now, we know why.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I had the vet check Riley's tearducts when he had his teeth cleaned and they were clogged so they got flushed. We haven't had a problem with staining since the tearduct flush. We are now dealing with staining again since my husband and i had to go out of town for a family emergency and my youngest took care of the pups.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

These dogs can also have a bit of tissue covering the duct. This is why I let an ophthalmologist do it. If you have this fixed when they're young, it is effective. If you leave it they tend to get scar tissue and then it cannot be fixed. My Jonathan has this and it was not found until he was an adult so he has no usable tear ducts and drains on his face.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jmm said:


> These dogs can also have a bit of tissue covering the duct. This is why I let an ophthalmologist do it. If you have this fixed when they're young, it is effective. If you leave it they tend to get scar tissue and then it cannot be fixed. My Jonathan has this and it was not found until he was an adult so he has no usable tear ducts and drains on his face.


Thanks JMM .... I will ask Dr. Berg about this!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> How old is Lola? Does she stain a lot?
> 
> I had him checked today after someone here on the forum mentioned it. I had used the Tylan, but it seemed not to really help at all. Now, we know why.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Lola is 14 months. The reason I haven't done anything much is because she doesn't stain a lot. The siggy pic. is really as she looks with only cornstarch used a little, fresh after a bath. She did stain for a while when we moved but she had tetracycline and I give her buttermilk everyday, which cleared it right up. Now she gets a wet face but doesn't stain much.

Also, I was a bit put off from the vet as she seemed to think that she maybe didn't have proper lacrimal glands, due to how she observed the dye going nowhere at all, just spilling out of her eyes. so she was talking about a specialist using something from another part of her body to make them, and it costing thousands and may not work. Sorry my recall isn't totally there as I was concerned about Lola right after her surgery.

I will be very interested to see what your doc says. There is a specialist here that I have to get a referral for but having gone through a huge move etc. I just haven't been able to get to it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wanted to add when Lola saw the vet here she said she would give me a referral if I wanted one but she wouldn't do it Lola was hers.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Just wanted to add when Lola saw the vet here she said she would give me a referral if I wanted one but she wouldn't do it Lola was hers.


Yeah, Dr. Berg pretty much said the same ... if we find out he has tiny or no tear ducts, it is just cosmetic and we'll just live with it.

Dr. Berg said that some people do all sorts of surgeries with the eye docs, but we won't be doing that unless it is a sure fix thing that will enhance Poppy's life ... not just to please me.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Yeah, Dr. Berg pretty much said the same ... if we find out he has tiny or no tear ducts, it is just cosmetic and we'll just live with it.
> 
> Dr. Berg said that some people do all sorts of surgeries with the eye docs, but we won't be doing that unless it is a sure fix thing that will enhance Poppy's life ... not just to please me.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


I feel the same. I would only consider it really if she will have really uncomfortable irritable eyes as she gets older but I don't think that is the case.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> Yeah, Dr. Berg pretty much said the same ... if we find out he has tiny or no tear ducts, it is just cosmetic and we'll just live with it.
> 
> Dr. Berg said that some people do all sorts of surgeries with the eye docs, but we won't be doing that unless it is a sure fix thing that will enhance Poppy's life ... not just to please me.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Jules will be thinking of you and sweet Poppy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jules -- I know that Pat (The A Team) had this procedure done on Abbey about 2-3 years ago. I remember her posting about it here. You might want to send her a pm.

Sending prayers that Poppy has a successful procedure.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As an older adult I developed a closed tear duct on the left side---came from lots of syphonid (sp?) sinus infections (the dr. thinks). They tried to probe it in the office but was unsuccessful so had surgery & it has been fine since! I was tearing so much that driving was difficult---all spilled down my face. You can try massage (like we do w/babies) & that may help but if entirely clogged (not just underdeveloped) this won't help. Do it several times a day for a few weeks. May not help--won't hurt.
Keep us updated as I know this will help others!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey had her tear ducts enlarged and had inward growing lashes removed. It was quite an expensive operation....around $1800 I believe. She still had tear staining for about a year, but it really has improved alot. Now she only gets staining at the change of seasons - so that's from allergies. 

I used to ask my vet about her staining and they always said it was just a little white dog thing. Well I didn't like that answer and asked them for the name of a specialist....that's how it all got started.

We went for an examination and consultation one day and then they set up an appt for the surgery. I dropped her off in the morning and picked her up later that same day. The price included both visits. I hear that vet universities have lower rates.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A consult with an ophthalmologist is always a good idea IMO. Our regular vets just don't have the training and equipment to diagnose and treat most eye conditions.


----------

